# Girls (HBO TV Series)



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone watch the first episode of this yet? Thoughts?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Never heard of it.  What's it about?


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Never heard of it. What's it about?


It's about four girls in their early 20s living in New York City. Comparisons to Sex and the City are inevitable, but they really aren't that similar (and the first ep actually addresses this is in a somewhat amusing way). The series creator, Lena Dunham, wrote and directed a film called Tiny Furniture that won some awards and has some very similar themes.

A lot of the show is basically about what people of this generation have been promised ("Go to college and you'll get a good job") compared to the current reality (people with degrees working retail jobs because they can't even get callbacks for anything in their field). I'll hold off on commenting on the first ep to see if more people check it out.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I've seen both episodes.  Still undecided.  Kind of amusing at times but none of the characters are very likable.  I'll give it a couple more episodes to win me over before I pull the plug.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

JimJ said:


> I've seen both episodes. Still undecided. Kind of amusing at times but none of the characters are very likable. I'll give it a couple more episodes to win me over before I pull the plug.


Agreed. I actually sympathize with the main character's roommate (the girl with the clingy bf) and Shoshanna hasn't really got enough screen time to make a judgment about her (she's obviously not the brightest, but doesn't seem like a bad person). The main character (who is also the writer, director, creator of the show) is so obnoxious, entitled, and self-absorbed that it drives me crazy.

And both episodes had the awkwardest sex scenes I've ever seen.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it...! Especially the awkwardness of it all... that is what your twenties is all about... loved how she blew the job interview. Some people just don't know when to shut up. I was probably like that, maybe I still am. Ok I will shut up now.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I've seen both episodes. Still undecided. Kind of amusing at times but none of the characters are very likable. I'll give it a couple more episodes to win me over before I pull the plug.


You took the words out of my mouth (out of my keyboard?).


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Interesting article about the show and why its unlikable characters are harder for some to take than other shows with unlikable characters (Seinfeld, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Eastbound and Down etc.): http://www.pajiba.com/think_pieces/hbos-girls-and-our-resentment-toward-privileged-white-america.php


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Interesting article about the show and why its unlikable characters are harder for some to take than other shows with unlikable characters (Seinfeld, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Eastbound and Down etc.): http://www.pajiba.com/think_pieces/hbos-girls-and-our-resentment-toward-privileged-white-america.php


That is a really interesting article.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

JimJ said:


> Interesting article about the show and why its unlikable characters are harder for some to take than other shows with unlikable characters (Seinfeld, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Eastbound and Down etc.): http://www.pajiba.com/think_pieces/hbos-girls-and-our-resentment-toward-privileged-white-america.php


I love Pajiba.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I love Pajiba.


So do I. Their negative reviews are some of my favorite things to read on the internet


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

After watching Tiny Furniture, I thought I would hate the show, but I managed to catch up on all three episodes yesterday, and to be honest? I love it!

Yes, the characters are not wholly likable. But who in your world is wholly likable?

Yes, the characters are privileged. But that's the whole point. Their privilege is slipping away as they enter the real world, and that's a difficult transition.

Yes, it is similar in many ways to Sex and the City. I can even map out the characters to their counterparts. Hannah = Carrie, Marnie = Miranda, Jess = Samantha, and Shoshana = Charlotte. And yet, they are different. They are more awkward, more fumbling, more real. (And this is coming from a big SATC fan.) Even being set in Brooklyn vs. Manhattan represents a huge shift. It's not hipster; it's just not glam.

I think the show is smart more than funny, and I don't think it's going to appeal widely. But me and some of my girlfriends really like it, and I hope that a loyal audience will make up for not having a large one.

Also, I hope some folks here want to keep watching and talking about it! TV show threads on KB are usually my faves.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

But there's a difference between being "wholly likeable" and not having anything redeeming whatsoever (the main char). That being said, the third ep was _much_ better than the first two. I don't know if there was some sort of conscious shift, but most of the characters seem toned down enough that I don't hate them.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

When you say she doesn't have "anything redeeming whatsoever," I can't help thinking people are being unreasonably harsh against the characters. I mean, she's not a terrorist. She doesn't kick puppies. She doesn't sell drugs or act violently toward anyone.

She's a pretty typical human being. Makes some bad choices. Thinks about herself a lot. Worries about weight and money. Has to realize that love and sex aren't necessarily the stuff of fairytales.

She's also smart, cares deeply about her friends, and has artistic aspirations.

I can understand why people may not be interested enough to watch the show, but I think saying these girls are unlikable... well, it just means that a lot of people in this world are unlikable, then.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree Kristan, if anything Hannah is growing on me. I, like the Doctor said in the 2nd episode, could be paid to be 24 again but I remember it well and I think they are doing a very good job of capturing that time. It just aint always pretty. I also love that Lena Dunham, who not only plays Hannah but writes and directs the show...has created a truthful fishbowl that is wholly unique.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> When you say she doesn't have "anything redeeming whatsoever," I can't help thinking people are being unreasonably harsh against the characters. I mean, she's not a terrorist. She doesn't kick puppies. She doesn't sell drugs or act violently toward anyone.
> 
> She's a pretty typical human being. Makes some bad choices. Thinks about herself a lot. Worries about weight and money. Has to realize that love and sex aren't necessarily the stuff of fairytales.
> 
> ...


Okay, so I may have been a little hyperbolic, but really she's not a great person. Which is fine. It can make for interesting TV. And I realize that she has a certain "role" to play in her group. I just don't like her. And I always get the feeling that, aside from just trying to shine a light on the twenty-somethings the show represents, she is in at least a small way trying to justify it, which bothers me.

I'm 23. I know what it's like to graduate college and not be able to get a job, or get a 'good' job. Apart from being a guy, I'm this show's target audience. And I do appreciate a show that has the guts to portray realistic characters and their various foibles.

I just don't like Hannah and think she needs a kick up the backside to get her sh*t in order.

All that being said, the third episode was miles better than the first two. I'm going to keep watching.

And we can keep debating the merits of the various characters 



Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yes, it is similar in many ways to Sex and the City. I can even map out the characters to their counterparts. Hannah = Carrie, Marnie = Miranda, Jess = Samantha, and Shoshana = Charlotte. And yet, they are different. They are more awkward, more fumbling, more real. (And this is coming from a big SATC fan.) Even being set in Brooklyn vs. Manhattan represents a huge shift. It's not hipster; it's just not glam.


Also wanted to respond to this.

I see where the SATC comparisons come from, but I think the similarities are superficial. The structure of the show, the layout of the group, sure, but that's about all they have in common.

And if we're being honest, it's a pretty hipster setting. From the bohemian world traveler to the douchey, artistic guys, it's pretty clear. And that's not a problem. That world exists, is prevalent, especially in Brooklyn. But let's call it what it is.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think she's trying to justify it; think she's just trying to show it. But that may be something we just agree to differ on. 

For the record, Lena Dunham herself has said that Hannah thinks she's doing the best she can, but she's really not, and she'll realize that.

Yes, the SATC similarities are superficial -- that was my point as well.

As for hipster, I think a lot of people slap that label on the things that don't really fit hipster culture. Being young and “bohemian” is not automatically hipster. Hipster is about counterculture. Hipster is a little bit granola. Just because the girls aren't into brand names and like art doesn't make them hipster.

Mostly I think they are just young.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I agree Kristan, if anything Hannah is growing on me. I, like the Doctor said in the 2nd episode, could be paid to be 24 again but I remember it well and I think they are doing a very good job of capturing that time. It just aint always pretty. I also love that Lena Dunham, who not only plays Hannah but writes and directs the show...has created a truthful fishbowl that is wholly unique.


I'm not that far from 24, and I wouldn't mind going back, LOL. But I think that's BECAUSE I'm not that far from 24, so I feel like I have an extra couple years without anything else gained. If I'm gonna be a struggling twentysomething, I may as well be a younger one.

"Truthful fishbowl" -- I love that. It's a great way to describe Dunham's work.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I've actually enjoyed the show so far. We're not supposed to laugh with the character but at them. Maybe it's that I'm out of that age that makes it so funny. I love when Hanna is telling her parent that they are lucky, she could be a drugie living on the street and if that is what they want to see. Their ability to make everything so melodramatic is what makes it so funny. It actually reminds me of a cross between Skins and Seinfeld. An entertaining look at 20-somethings going nowhere and with no idea how to move forward.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> I've actually enjoyed the show so far. We're not supposed to laugh with the character but at them. Maybe it's that I'm out of that age that makes it so funny. I love when Hanna is telling her parent that they are lucky, she could be a drugie living on the street and if that is what they want to see. Their ability to make everything so melodramatic is what makes it so funny. It actually reminds me of a cross between Skins and Seinfeld. An entertaining look at 20-somethings going nowhere and with no idea how to move forward.


I've never seen Skins, but the Seinfeld comparison has been made a lot. Partly because those four characters were so "unlikable" as well.

What's really funny is that I've had that exact conversation with my own parents, about how lucky they are, about how I could've been so much worse. That was the very first scene in the show, and already it hooked me.

Your last sentence is exactly right. I don't know if that's how being in your twenties always felt, but I definitely think that's how modern-day (middle class?) twentysomethings feel.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Right and most of these shows are a caricature of people. If things were exactly like they were in real life, no one would ever want to watch.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Watched first episode and think it's brilliantly written but off-putting to people.  You have to remember the young woman writing and producing it, is very unlike the people in it, yet also very like them.  

Gives me an insight into the younger generation.  Sometimes I think the Greatest Generation screwed subsequent generations.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the show is starting to hit it's stride.  Really enjoyed the last two episodes.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't seen Episode 4 yet, but I just read this interview with Lena Dunham at NPR and was really impressed with her answers: http://www.npr.org/2012/05/07/152183865/lena-dunham-addresses-criticism-aimed-at-girls?sc=fb&cc=fp

(Didn't listen to the full audio, though.)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just watched the 4th show and kind of loved it. I also saw the end of an interview with Lena and she was very candid about being a virgin. I was surprised she was able to write and direct such realistic sex scenes without ever experencing it.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

JimJ said:


> I think the show is starting to hit it's stride. Really enjoyed the last two episodes.


Exactly this.

The scene at the end was hilarious.

Don't believe for a second that a girl who looks like Shoshanna could be a virgin if she's not 'saving herself,' but it's an amusing storyline.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I just watched the 4th show and kind of loved it. I also saw the end of an interview with Lena and she was very candid about being a virgin. I was surprised she was able to write and direct such realistic sex scenes without ever experencing it.


That interview might be old... Lena Dunham's definitely not a virgin: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/20/lena-dunham-talks-losing-virginity_n_1440600.html

Watched the 4th episode last night, and while it wasn't my favorite, it was a solid continuation of the story. I wasn't expecting what we got from Charlie, and I think it could be interesting to see how he and Marnie address their issues.

Hannah's predicaments -- with the boss and with the non-boyfriend -- were unfortunately realistic.

I also really like Jessa in the show, although I don't think we'd be friends in real life. I admire that kind of "what you see is what you get" personality.

My impression of Shoshana is that she originally did want to be a virgin -- she's the sweeter, more idealistic type that, yes, probably was saving herself for a time -- but now she feels like her virginity is more of a burden than a badge.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> My impression of Shoshana is that she originally did want to be a virgin -- she's the sweeter, more idealistic type that, yes, probably was saving herself for a time -- but now she feels like her virginity is more of a burden than a badge.


Probably on point with that. That scene with her and that guy, though...  Dude's crazy.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> Probably on point with that. That scene with her and that guy, though...  Dude's crazy.


Lol well he has a point. I think many girls -- esp "good girls" like Shoshana seems to be -- DO get attached to the first guy they have sex with. But yeah somehow I think at that point most guys would have just gone for it anyway. She wasn't exactly giving off clingy vibes.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Is this show any good?
What is it like?
Comedy, drama?
Is it like PLL?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

What does PLL mean?

I'd say Girls is like Sex and the City meets Seinfeld. 4 twenty-something women in Brooklyn who are transitioning out of the college bubble and their parents' safety net -- into the real world, chasing their dreams even when they don't always know what that means. They're not meant to be glamorous or likable. They are just stumbling through life, trying to make the transition from teen to adult.

Somewhere between comedy and drama. There aren't that many laugh out loud moments, it's more like, you see humor in their mistakes and their naivety.

Also, knows a price for HBO, but there are some awkward and semi-graphic sex scenes. Just a heads up.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a scene from the show, if you have a Youtube account it looks like you can watch the full first episode for free...

I don't really agree with the Sex in the City/Seinfeld comparison... It feels much more realistic to me... and more original. I can't think of any show to compare it too, which is a good thing imo.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> That interview might be old... Lena Dunham's definitely not a virgin: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/20/lena-dunham-talks-losing-virginity_n_1440600.html


That's extremely confusing because her interview with Colbert was from last Thursday. She said that she hasn't "done the sex" and writes how she thinks the sex would be like. She didn't seem to be joking either. Strange.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JimJ said:


> That's extremely confusing because her interview with Colbert was from last Thursday. She said that she hasn't "done the sex" and writes how she thinks the sex would be like. She didn't seem to be joking either. Strange.


Yes Jim, that was the interview I saw. I have not had a chance to read the article posted yet, but I think she is writing about "losing your virginity" as an ideal rather than about her own experience. Rookie is a online teen mag, helmed by the amazing 15 yr old blogger Tavi Gevison...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

...Here is the interview:http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/413702/may-03-2012/lena-dunham


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Lol, I adore her in that interview with Colbert.

BUT. Yeah. SUPER confusing, b/c in the piece she wrote for Rookie Mag, she DEFINITELY says she is not a virgin, and she even talks about using her experience losing her virginity in her work. http://rookiemag.com/2012/03/absolute-beginners/

But then yeah, she definitely seems to indicate she IS a virgin to Colbert.

So I'm left with: HUH?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, just read it and yeah, it is really confusing. I guess she was joking with Colbert??


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

5th episode thoughts:

- Oh, Charlie... Sigh. Well, his apartment was cool. And Ray is a good (if weird) friend.

- Oh, Hannah... The scene with her boss had me so embarrassed for her!

- Jessa was her usual delightful self. I am a sucker for certain characters like her, who makes no apologies for their flaws. (Perhaps because I am always apologizing for my own flaws?)

- Shoshanna made me laugh. The actress who plays her does a wonderful job with her awkwardness.

It's hard to say, "Oh I loved this ep" or "Oh I hated this ep," when they are somewhat like Legos: individually they may not seem like much, but when you stack them together, you see that they're making something big and possibly quite cool.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

6th episode (where Hannah goes "home home") wasn't my fave, but I can appreciate what it accomplished.

Also, Badass Digest (which I am in no way affiliated with) has started doing weekly recaps and discussions of Girls, if anyone else is interested: http://badassdigest.com/tag/TV-Talk:-Girls


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, I think the 7th ep was my favorite. Has anyone else watched it??

Never thought I would root for Adam, but he had some quiet-but-epic moments in this.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Okay, I think the 7th ep was my favorite. Has anyone else watched it??
> 
> Never thought I would root for Adam, but he had some quiet-but-epic moments in this.


I do like Adam, not sure I like Hannah so much but loved that last scene in the cab.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Been playing catch-up. Really glad I stuck with the show. So much better than the first two eps even hinted at. Hannah and Jessa get on my last nerve. Shoshanna is my favorite of the 4 main female characters.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

The protagonist has a real twitter account.

I've gotten into a couple episodes. I definitely think it's getting better, not so 'shocking' for the sake of shock as it used to be.

But the lead character isn't very sympathetic.

Wonder if this will change?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The most recent episode fine, but I had mixed feelings about what happened with Jessa and Marnie and the guy they met. Like, I get what his character was representing, but a lot of the interactions felt forced and gratuitous...

Adam is probably the greatest surprise of the show, though. (Not necessarily the greatest part; the greatest _surprise_.) I really enjoy seeing his development, and the evolution of his relationship with Hannah.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oy. Episode 9 was such a mixed bag for me...

I feel like this post (which I did not write) and its comments sum my thoughts up pretty well: http://badassdigest.com/2012/06/12/tv-talk-girls-1.09-leave-me-alone/


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just watched what looks like the last episode of the season... I really don't like Hannah... just far to self centered... even the way she ate the cake at the end was annoying to me. I don't think she is worthy of Adam. 

I do like most of the other characters and do applaud Lena. It is an astounding achievement for not just someone her age but for any female filmmaker!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, I feel like I'm in the minority for not hating Hannah. I actually find Marnie much worse in terms of being self-absorbed... (But I don't hate her either.)

Agreed, on applauding Lena!

I just watched last Sun night's ep and these were my thoughts (in more or less chronological order):

- I <3 Adam!
- Also, the black guy's expression in the background when Shoshanna is upset about wearing white.
- AND MARNIE DANCING!
- Actually, everyone dancing.

Best line: "Not one but two plaids."
And: "Everyone's a dumb whore."
And: "Just stay out of my emotional way."
And: "You love yourself so much, so why is it so crazy that someone else would too?"

The ending was a little weird...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Haha, I feel like I'm in the minority for not hating Hannah. I actually find Marnie much worse in terms of being self-absorbed... (But I don't hate her either.)
> 
> Agreed, on applauding Lena!
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw what was going to happen when they zeroed in on her purse, then to get off the train...? So dumb! Is she going to walk back to Manhattan?
The guy that married them looked really familiar.... but I thought maybe he was the son of someone....?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Yeah I saw what was going to happen when they zeroed in on her purse, then to get off the train...? So dumb! Is she going to walk back to Manhattan?
> The guy that married them looked really familiar.... but I thought maybe he was the son of someone....?


Yeah they made the purse thing pretty obvious. I guess b/c she didn't freak out about it when she woke up, so they had to show it was a problem?

And yes, she appears to be walking back.

AGREED! I kept thinking the "minister"/guy Marnie got with looked familiar, so I just looked him up: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1293885/

He's from SNL.

Also, the girl that plays Charlie's new girlfriend is Lena Dunham's best friend in real life (who Marnie is based on): http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/politics/2012/05/6006863/audrey-gelman-boldface-spokeswoman-mayoral-candidate-makes-her-girl


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Kind of hilarious and maybe brilliant: "Girls = modern day Little Women"

http://foreveryoungadult.com/2012/06/28/diminutive-females-is-girls-really-a-modern-adaptation-of-little-women/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, a lovely and personal tribute essay on Nora Ephron, written by Lena Dunham: http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2012/06/lena-dunham-remembers-nora-ephron.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Come back this Sun!!

Clothes from the Girls premiere: http://gofugyourself.com/fugs-and-fabs-the-girls-season-two-premiere-01-2013

There's also a nice piece on Zosia Mamet in the NYT: www.nytimes.com/aponline/2013/01/10/arts/ap-us-tv-zosia-mamet-girls.html?smid=tw-share


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I LOVE this series!  I started late last year so I was able to watch all the episodes back to back with HBO Go.  I tried re-watching it with my hubby but he didn't like it all; I think it's because he is the painfully nice guy who's been treated badly like Marnie's boyfriend.  He didn't make it to episode 3 so now I feel there's hope after reading this thread.  We saw previews for season 2 where Hannah is going to the bathroom at a train stop and he laughed and started talking about how I would never do that which is why I thought he might want to watch the show with me.

I was shocked at the raw truth and instantly fell in love with the creator, Lena, based on that brutal honesty of needing help (financially? emotionally? mentally?), not wanting to settle into a painfully boring job (or even capable of finding work that will support you in this economy), and the god honest truth that not all sexual encounters are perfect or even romantic with Barry White in the background and 'o's galore.

I think the whole idea of kids being taken care of by their parents well into their twenties and the sense of entitlement is absolutely truthful in our society.  I see the parental hand holding a lot in my job, I sell real estate in one of the most expensive markets in the world.  A vast majority of first time buyers are getting help from mom and dad - with the cost of living vs income, especially compared to previous generations, it's pretty much impossible to have a home and not get some help in one form or another whether it's down payment money or mom and dad paying for college.  It's just life and where the next generation is at in terms of building their own careers and getting independent.  We're becoming independent older than other generations.  Some of the judgmental articles had me shaking my head and wondering what world those writers are living in and how old they are.

I can't wait for season 2 to see what happens to Jessa's marriage!!!!  She's really grown on me!

(Edited to correct Jessa's name)


----------



## MayoSoda (Jan 12, 2013)

I kind of hate the show, but find it interesting at the same time. Either way, the dialogue is extremely unrealistic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah there's definitely something uncomfortable about the show, which either draws people in or puts people off (or both, hahaha).



kindlequeen said:


> I see the parental hand holding a lot in my job, I sell real estate in one of the most expensive markets in the world.


How interesting! Personally I don't see anything wrong with getting family assistance, and I see it across all age groups (and also in the other direction, where kids help parents later in life).



kindlequeen said:


> It's just life and where the next generation is at in terms of building their own careers and getting independent. We're becoming independent older than other generations. Some of the judgmental articles had me shaking my head and wondering what world those writers are living in and how old they are.


Exactly. I mean look, they're allowed to disagree, but too often it crosses the line from disagreement into name-calling and finger-pointing. And it's like, dude, chill out. Just because someone's not doing it your way doesn't necessarily mean they're doing it wrong.

Even though the daily life of the Girls characters is nothing like mine, I definitely identify with their emotional struggles.

Can't wait to see the new season!

Also, Allison Williams (Marnie) is going to have a multi-episode arc on The Mindy Project, another show I'm really enjoying.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

GOLDEN GLOBE SPOILER:


Spoiler



LENA DUNHAM WON BEST ACTRESS IN A COMEDY!!!!!!!



Updated to add:


Spoiler



AND BEST TV SHOW FOR COMEDY OR MUSICAL!!!!!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Spoiler



I was so shocked and so thrilled! I didn't expect them to win like that but they certainly deserve it! Am I the only one who thought that Lena's dress didn't fit her right? It was a pretty dress but she looked so awkward trying to move in it, it made me sad that it might overshadow her achievement.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Twitter/fashion bloggers seemed to be blaming Lena's shoes more than the dress itself... I was a big fan of the color, but not so much the design. Allison Williams's dress was so-so, and I didn't care for Zosia's very much. Would have loved to see Jemima Kirke glammed up -- whatever that means for her, haha -- for the event, but I'm guessing she either had flu (like everyone else) or was staying home with the babe. I can't picture her being too into award shows anyway.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Realizing now, I didn't need to put the clothing stuff in the spoiler black!!!   

Was it her shoes?  The dress didn't look like it fit right and she said it kept shifting sideways on her in an interview on the red carpet.  I just wish someone had dressed her as though she had a chance of winning and thought about the poor girl's walk to the stage!  Jemima wore an ill-fitting dress to the premier, did you see it?  It was this velvet thing that looked like something I would have worn (in a smaller size of course) when I was six and my mom would dress me up for holiday pictures.  I wasn't a fan.  In fact, Allison Williams is the only one I thought looked good that night.  Lena was wearing a jumpsuit that was cute but just not right for her body type.  Of course no one designs for any body type beyond stick thin, six foot tall models.

Has anyone seen the premier of season 2?  Don't wreck it for me but I really want to hear that it's stinking awesome.  DH didn't like season 1 but he didn't get past episode 3 when most of you guys seem to have gotten hooked so I hold out hope he'll join me in some Girls craziness or I'm in for a lonely ride trying to find time to sneak it in when he's not on the TV.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, well I trust Lena's own word over bloggers who are just guessing based on what they see. 

Haven't seen the premiere of Season 2 yet, but I'm dying to! Hopefully soon...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Another great piece by Dustin Rowles at Pajiba on the huge amount of negativity the show receives on the internet:
http://www.pajiba.com/think_pieces/dear-internet-if-youre-going-to-continue-to-bitch-about-lena-dunham-and-girls-at-least-watch-the-goddamn-show.php


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Another great piece by Dustin Rowles at Pajiba on the huge amount of negativity the show receives on the internet:
> http://www.pajiba.com/think_pieces/dear-internet-if-youre-going-to-continue-to-bitch-about-lena-dunham-and-girls-at-least-watch-the-goshdarm-show.php


Hm, for some reason that link won't work for me. 

Just watched the premiere and I really enjoyed it! (Although, dude, I forgot how WHAM-BAM the nudity can be.) I actually quite like the dialogue (maybe it's a bit too polished/witty compared to real life, but the essence of what's being said rings true to me) and the hint of character development that's to come.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I couldn't wait any longer! I was going to make DH watch the first season and then start the second season with him but he was sleeping, it was 1am and I was wide awake so I watched it alone.



Spoiler



Seriously, the nudity! Ha ha, it just kinda punches you from the beginning like, 'Oh, yeah that's what this show was ALL about," then it became really noticeable when Marnie was trying to keep her boobs covered during the sex scene but maybe she was uncomfortable because (I forgot his name)'s gay. In my opinion the BEST scene was Marnie's lunch with her mom. Could Rita Wilson be any more perfect? And I love the dialogue but it is a bit too sharp, too witty - too much like 'that's what I should have said' going through your mind 12 hours after the fact. I like that they say the wittier version of what might be running through most girls heads but they just don't speak out loud. Like when Marnie told her mom she's much meaner to her friends!



And the Pajiba link doesn't work for me either.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

For whatever reason, I can't link directly to the article. It works fine when I go to the site and click on it, but when I try post the link here it goes to the page not found page. So, if you want to read it just go to Pajiba.com and it's on the front page near the bottom.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think KB is censoring the article title, hahahaha!

http://www.pajiba.com/think_pieces/dear-internet-if-youre-going-to-continue-to-bitch-about-lena-dunham-and-girls-at-least-watch-the-CHANGETHISWORD-show.php

CHANGETHISWORD should not be "goshdarm" as KB has it. I think you can guess what it should actually be. ;P

Another article, this one more about Lena Dunham challenging beauty ideals: http://www.xojane.com/issues/lena-dunham-naked-nude


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I think KB is censoring the article title, hahahaha!
> 
> http://www.pajiba.com/think_pieces/dear-internet-if-youre-going-to-continue-to-bitch-about-lena-dunham-and-girls-at-least-watch-the-CHANGETHISWORD-show.php
> 
> CHANGETHISWORD should not be "goshdarm" as KB has it. I think you can guess what it should actually be. ;P


Ah, that would explain it LOL


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Didn't care for the most recent episode as much as the one before it... however, there *were* some good moments (of course).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Allison Williams covers "Tik Tok" by Ke$ha: https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Al9FOtZcadQ&feature=fvwp


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Best episode of the season. And one of the best of the whole show.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Last episode cemented Hannah as a horrible, but amusing, person. She should have a little more loyalty to Marnie. Love Shosh. Zosia Mamet is suddenly everywhere. 

Also, I hope, somehow, that there is more with Chris O'Dowd.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Last episode cemented Hannah as a horrible, but amusing, person. She should have a little more loyalty to Marnie.


She did defend Marnie though. That's why she chewed out Charlie. Because even though she's mad at Marnie, Marnie's still a beloved friend, who she will eventually forgive.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> She did defend Marnie though. That's why she chewed out Charlie. Because even though she's mad at Marnie, Marnie's still a beloved friend, who she will eventually forgive.


Yeah, she defended Marnie, but she also repeatedly mentioned she didn't want her there, would not choose her over the new girl, and made sure Marnie's ex knew about Elijah -- she couldn't keep quiet about that.

I'm sure they will work it out, but Hannah seems to like dysfunction and drama, and seems to have planned her dinner accordingly.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I'm sure they will work it out, but Hannah seems to like dysfunction and drama, and seems to have planned her dinner accordingly.


I think the Elijah slip was genuinely an accident, but oh yeah, for sure Hannah planned the party to be awkward and dysfunctional and dramatic on purpose. You're spot on there.

It's like talking about your mom, though. You can complain and criticize your mother all you want, but when someone else does it? "OH HELL NO." 

Btw, did y'all know Kareem Abdul-Jabaar (yes the NBA hall of famer) wrote a piece on Girls? http://www.huffingtonpost.com/kareem-abduljabbar/girls-review_b_2593756.html

As did James Franco: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/james-franco/girls-hbo-lena-dunham_b_1556078.html

I think they both make some interesting points.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oops, was traveling, so I haven't gotten to chat about the last 3 eps.

Well hmmm...

The Josh(ua) episode was really interesting. I kind of hated it at first -- then I GOT it, and the more I got it / thought about it, the more I liked it. Particularly their scene in the bedroom after the shower, and the final scene by herself. (Great music there at the end, too!)

The next ep (party at Booth's) had some good moments, particularly the phone call between Marnie and Hannah.

The most recent ep (Jessa's father) was kinda meh for me. I liked Jessa's struggles, but not so much the rest...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

This most recent episode reminded me more of a Season 1 episode, which I liked.

- Adam is pretty much the best, honestly.


Spoiler



(I DIED at "This is a fucking landline!" And that whole phone call in general.)


- I really liked the scene between Ray and Marnie


Spoiler



, even if the singing is a little gimmicky


.
- LOVE:


Spoiler



"I can't really decide if he's like the greatest person in the world or the worst, and I should probably take my space until I figure that out. According to everybody."


- ALSO:


Spoiler



"Also, I don't really think you would understand any of my problems because you seem like you have a tremendous amount of willpower. And general togetherness."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

WHOA, it's a trip coming back here to post and seeing that last time I said, "Adam is pretty much the best." :/

I still like him overall, but 2 Sundays ago definitely went to an uncomfortable place.

Then, I just watched last night's episode, and I have mixed feelings. I wish I thought Marnie was sincere, but I think this is still part of her frantic spiral. Also, after last week's episode, this seems rather quick for them to expect us to root for Adam again... The Ray/Shosh stuff was all great.

Best part was new fun. song at the end, "Sight of the Sun." <3 You can listen to the whole thing here: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/fun-lend-sight-of-the-sun-to-girls-soundtrack-song-premiere-20130107


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to go read this thread from the beginning...I've watched part of season 1, and while I think the acting is good, I don't understand the appeal of the show...I keep cringing.


Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think I'm going to have to go read this thread from the beginning...I've watched part of season 1, and while I think the acting is good, I don't understand the appeal of the show...I keep cringing.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Lol. Actually I think cringing is part of the point. It's supposed to be a de-glamorized, often uncomfortable look at life in your 20s.

(For a certain type of person, anyway. The characters are obviously privileged and that's been debated ad naseum.)

Even though my life, on the surface, is nothing like theirs, I can definitely identify with the characters' struggles, and I enjoy/admire Lena Dunham's boldness. Not everything hits the mark, but it's earnest and unflinching.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, apparently that was the last episode of the season. Hm... not sure how I feel about that.

I do know that a lot of reviewers have been commenting on the "happy endings" -- whether they liked them or not -- for the two main couples. I find the whole discussion... amusing/confusing, since I'm pretty sure neither one is actually intended to be a true happy ending.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Season 3 premiere is scheduled for Jan 12. After watching the trailer, I'm very much on board: http://www.hbo.com/girls#/girls/about/video/season-3-trailer.html/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting recap of an interview with the cast and producers:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/showtracker/la-et-st-girls-gets-a-fourth-season-dunham-responds-to-same-criticisms-20140109,0,3280794.story?track=rss#axzz2q0kj0fVk

Btw, they also announced they've been greenlighted for Season 4.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This show is still on? 



Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol. Actually I think cringing is part of the point. It's supposed to be a de-glamorized, often uncomfortable look at life in your 20s.
> 
> (For a certain type of person, anyway. The characters are obviously privileged and that's been debated ad naseum.)
> 
> Even though my life, on the surface, is nothing like theirs, I can definitely identify with the characters' struggles, and I enjoy/admire Lena Dunham's boldness. Not everything hits the mark, but it's earnest and unflinching.


Yeah, I get that...I just haven't been convinced about why I should care what happens to them. I didn't particularly enjoy those years of my life and don't feel a need to relive them. Different strokes... 

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just got HBO, which means I'm catching up on Season 3 of Girls, yay!

Anyone else watching? So far (3 eps) I feel like this season has retained the core of what makes it compelling while simultaneously making Hannah far more endearing.


----------

